# NE Ohio smallies? besides cuyahoga river



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

is there anywhere else in NE ohio that the smallies like to bite besides the cuyahoga river and lake erie of course?


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

i started a post about that in the Northeast Ohio forum a while back if you do a search you should be abel to find it


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

youre right by west branch. theyre some in there.


----------



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

There are small mouth in the Chagrin River. I have pulled a few out of there this year.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

hardwaterfan said:


> youre right by west branch. theyre some in there.


i give up on west branch... been fishing there since i was a kid and the only thing ive ever caught was a reeeally small catfish and dust buster


----------



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

West Branch has great smallies by the damn. I havent fished it this year yet but last year pulled out several.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Berlin adnd Sprinfield are full of them. The Ohio River is good also.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

berlin has a bunch!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

milton has them also, great hatch two years agao, fish should be 12in now or so


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

All of the major Lake Erie tribs have resident populations of smallies, as well as some lake fish in the spring. The river smallies are great fun on light tackle.

JM


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I forgot about Milton Johnboy. Great lake for them!!


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

never fished pymy,but its good,berlin and west branch aren't bad bets.out of wb a 7 1/2 pound smallie was taken out of there.milton is realy good if u know how and what to fish, or else yall get :S .


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

LaDue !!
LaDue !!


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

my buddie and I have been having alot of luck on the chagrin this past week


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

i was steelheading at rocky today,and i was catching smallmouths every5 minutes or so. there were some hogs in there to.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

heyjay... the only way id be able to get the bronzes on ladue is if you took me.... when yer fishin sucks... surround yerself with those whose is not


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

ohio river, cumberland pool--- my neck of the woods!


----------

